# What's on the menu for Middle-earth guests?



## Confusticated (Jul 13, 2004)

If you prepare a meal for the characters, what would you serve each guest?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 13, 2004)

Boromir gets a cheeseburger, fries and pepsi...Gandalf gets pancakes, toast, and sausages, orange juice...Gollum gets a cold chicken nugget. No sauce...The 4 hobbits get New England clam chowder, grilled cheese sandwiches, potato wedges, fruit salad, fried mushrooms, bread and butter. Milk or beer (their choice)...Arwen gets chicken alfredo, salad, garlic bread, and some wine...Eowin gets a meatball sub, bag of chips, pepsi...Gimli gets a 12 cut pizza, beer...Legolas gets pork-fried rice, water...Aragorn gets a slab of ribs, bread, rolls...Elrond gets a steak dinner, potatoes, salad, wine...Sauron gets nothing (he can't eat!)...Bill the pony gets the finest oats (do ponies eat oats?)...Bill Ferny gets the crust from Gimli's pizza...Barliman gets pigs in a blanket, rolls, beer.

I'd come up with more but gotta go now!!!


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 13, 2004)

> Bill Ferny gets the crust from Gimli's pizza...



LoL! I don't know which is funnier. That you would only give Ferny crust, or that Gimli would not eat the crust himself.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 13, 2004)

Gimli would probably leave some crust...


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 13, 2004)

My dinner would be vegetarian. 

Let's see.. there are soy hamburgers, soy hot dogs, soy chicken patties, soy chicken nuggets, soy buffalo wings, soy bacon.. and soy milk! (I have all of these in my freezer, he he.)


----------

